# Felt wheels? Any good?



## Wimbo (Aug 18, 2010)

Any info/opinions on the stock wheel sets from Felt? The bike I am looking at has Felt Aero R3 wheels. Any info on them (weight, quality)? Or, is this something I will be looking to upgrade quickly? Thanks!


----------

